# Smart Brabus enhancement - Blackfire GEP and Scholl Vintage wax



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Ηey all greetings from Athens

Couple days ago a friend and neighbor trusted me to polish his beloved Smart fortwo Brabus.

We didn't have much time as the car is daily driver and whole job become after finishing work.

Day first and car arrived to my yard

Some before pics























































Car foamed with CG no touch snow foam










Then I went around with a detailing brush to do the budgets grills etc










Then car washed with 2 buckets using CG Citrus and gloss










CG wash pad










And finally dried with CG wooly










Then clayed ( no pics but was too much contamination on pain )

Under halogen light



















I polished the bonnet with Megs 80 and refined with Megs 83 but as we didn't have much time we decided to do one step polish with menz 203

Some 50/50














































And after 6 hours, bonnet right side and back done.

Some pics after the correction




























Day two was a challenge cause I had to do everything in less than 4 hours so no 50/50 shots 

Car had a quick wash with onr to remove any dusts and started the correction to drivers side










After finished polish I took some reflection pics





































And some panoramic





































Then blackfire GEP applied to the paint with DA and its amazing how it deeps and darks the paint




























And glaze finished 










Then exhaust polished with megs metal polish










Sonus motor kote to the plastics and wheels cleaned with bilberry and decontaminated with Trix ( no pics of process )

And finally the most pleasant part of the day.

Wax was Scholl Vintage with the amazing chocolate smell yeahhhhh










Final pics enjoy unfortunately it was almost 21:00 and sun had gone 

















































































































































I think if I had more time it could be even better, hopefully in next few day car will come again and will add two more coats for durability and shine and hope to get some better pics

Thanks for watching


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Very nice fella:thumb:

Only a small car but looks surprisingly intricate in places:buffer:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Excellent work you festooligan


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Very Smart'ly Done....:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Top work :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well done looks great loving the reflections


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

Brilliant work mate:thumb:.

Those _deep_ reflections you've created are nothing short (no pun intended) than amazing.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Nice work. great to see detailing in sunnier backgrounds for a change


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fantastic work, looks superb! Very cool car these, and looks brilliant after the nice Scholl wax!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Excellent work there from yourself, Love the car :thumb:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

awesome stuff ,one of my fave cars,would rather have this over an m3


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Thanks a lot guyS

All comments much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice finish:thumb:


----------



## Nikolas (Mar 18, 2012)

Well done Kostas! Fantastic job! Love the BlackFire 50/50!


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

nice work mate


----------



## calinsanchez (Apr 6, 2010)

Fantastic work


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Great work kostos!
what do you think about the scholl wax compared to other waxes??


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Excellent work there!! Very impressive finish from the Scholl wax!


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

ronwash said:


> Great work kostos!
> what do you think about the scholl wax compared to other waxes??


Its very nice, not the easiest to remove but i love the finish and the chocolate smell too.



Nikolas said:


> Well done Kostas! Fantastic job! Love the BlackFire 50/50!


Thanks Nikos i m sure soon you ll have to show us many of your works 



lisaclio said:


> nice work mate


Cheers fella



MidlandsCarCare said:


> Excellent work there!! Very impressive finish from the Scholl wax!


Thanks Russ very proud having positive comments from pros


----------



## mc pherson (May 4, 2007)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice work, good reflections!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice one Kostas! The new Festool and 203S save the day! 

Stunning job mate, the little beast looks lovely!


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Ian2k said:


> Nice work, good reflections!


Thanks a lot Ian.

I love your avatar 



-Raven- said:


> Nice one Kostas! The new Festool and 203S save the day!
> 
> Stunning job mate, the little beast looks lovely!


Thanks Matt. next car will be with clerakote glaze :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Great work on the little beastie! :thumb:


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

My friend you have the Midas tough.Anything you tough it shines:thumb::thumb:


----------



## buddy2shoes (Aug 11, 2010)

Very Smart! A credit to you.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work, :thumb:.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

stunning finish not often talked about the old 80/83 combo but one i often use as well


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> Great work on the little beastie! :thumb:


Cheers Fella its amazing motor.



spiros said:


> My friend you have the Midas tough.Anything you tough it shines:thumb::thumb:


Thanks a lot Spiros I hope dont touch myself and have same ending with Midas lol. You know too how difficult is to polish in hot climates.



buddy2shoes said:


> Very Smart! A credit to you.


Cheers matte



justina3 said:


> stunning finish not often talked about the old 80/83 combo but one i often use as well


Thanks Justin

Yes i think its very underestimated and nothing goes wrong with them. Love their finish in cars with lots of flakes like Toyota etc.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Very good jobs mate. Mother in Law has the soft top Brabus.


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

Whats your opinion Kotsos about vintage ..Curing time ?Durability?


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

As most of nubas need at least 4 5 hours but i didn't add another layer so i guess it fully cured lol 

Its not the easiest to remove as Russ @ Reflectology told me but the finishing is stunning. 

The guy with smart lives next to me so i ll keep an eye to durability, perhaps i ll add couple more layers next days and take some better photos


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Fantastic work - so cute and shiny! Squee!


----------

